# Menzerna Pads



## WRussellE39 (Sep 13, 2016)

Anyone know where I can find the new style pads?

Had a couple of Menzerna bits with the DA kit but these are all but used up now. Got the SSR range by Poorboys but had to get the 3M Ultrafina as a final finish, love it but really dusty.

Been living in a new build (building site) since summer so the car (Black BMW) is showing the impact!

Thinking of getting myself the Menzerna range but can't find the conveniently coloured pads that correspond anywhere.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello fellow E39 buddy. Check out Clean Your Car. They generally have them in stock.


----------

